# Wannabe Expat



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone - I'm new to the forum We are thinking of retiring to the Gandia/Oliva area of Spain in about a year's time and I wondered whether any of you live in that area and can tell me whether it's a good area to move to?

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm new to the forum We are thinking of retiring to the Gandia/Oliva area of Spain in about a year's time and I wondered whether any of you live in that area and can tell me whether it's a good area to move to?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.


:welcome:


my fellow moderator Stravinsky lives in that neck of the woods & I'm not so far away


why not have a good read of the forum, especially the 'sticky' threads above & the links from them........then come back and ask any specific questions you might have


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> my fellow moderator Stravinsky lives in that neck of the woods & I'm not so far away
> ...


Thanks - Yes, I have been to Javea and stayed in Orba last year. We also spent 5 days in Oliva a couple of weeks ago after 5 days in Valencia city. I love the area and will have a good read on the forum before getting back to you with specific queries.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm new to the forum We are thinking of retiring to the Gandia/Oliva area of Spain in about a year's time and I wondered whether any of you live in that area and can tell me whether it's a good area to move to?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.


Yes its a great area to live in. If I can help at all dont hesitate to ask.
You should consider the small outlying villages as well as they are lovely, depends on what exactly you want.
We have blue flag beaches, lots of national parks, good communications to Alicante and Valencia with a return train ticket to Valencia costing less than €7


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes its a great area to live in. If I can help at all dont hesitate to ask.
> You should consider the small outlying villages as well as they are lovely, depends on what exactly you want.
> We have blue flag beaches, lots of national parks, good communications to Alicante and Valencia with a return train ticket to Valencia costing less than €7


Thanks. I think my hubby would prefer a larger place and that's why I'm looking at Gandia (or possibly Oliva if I can persuade him that it's big enough. The train fares sound really cheap which is good as we would be on a fairly tight budget. I don't think a village would be a good idea really.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Thanks. I think my hubby would prefer a larger place and that's why I'm looking at Gandia (or possibly Oliva if I can persuade him that it's big enough. The train fares sound really cheap which is good as we would be on a fairly tight budget. I don't think a village would be a good idea really.


As I said, it depends what you want .... you just have to remember that the big towns can be very noisy at night. Both Gandia and Oliva have playa areas as well


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> As I said, it depends what you want .... you just have to remember that the big towns can be very noisy at night. Both Gandia and Oliva have playa areas as well


Thanks for that - Oliva was very quiet at night when we were there - we stayed right at the top of Calle San Francesco in the old town. Really loved it. I suspect living in a flat might be a bit noisy unless you're on the top floor!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Thanks for that - Oliva was very quiet at night when we were there - we stayed right at the top of Calle San Francesco in the old town. Really loved it. I suspect living in a flat might be a bit noisy unless you're on the top floor!


Trust me ...... Oliva is not quiet at night, at least in the centre 
Although you stayed right at the top end above Pelut which is right out of town so would be quieter


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you name any of the outlying villages that would be an idea to look at


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

La Font D'en Carros
Potries
Villalonga
Rafelcofer
Tossal Gros (on the mountain overlooking Oliva & Gandia)
Piles (yes .... I know what your going to say  )
Palma De Gandia
Barx (inland from Gandia)
La Drova (Inland from Gandia)

Further out
Ondara (South of Oliva)
El Verger (South of Oliva)
Pego (Inland from Oliva)

Also as I mentioned both Gandia and Oliva have the areas near the beaches. Gandia is quite busy both in the town and the playa. Oliva has a lot of nice places in the playa area but I'm guessing they would be more expensive

Tossal Gros, a 3 bed villa with pool just sold for €200k I believe, and last year a similar place with a small pool sold for €175 ish. Tossal Gros is named as an Urb, but it's not.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks alot


If it's any help (and I know its different for everyone) if I were to move from where I am today, I would look closely at Potries. La Font is close, and because they are smaller places they seem just a little more personal ... if you know what I mean


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks appreciate any help from those out there. off to do some googling!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks appreciate any help from those out there. off to do some googling!


Documento sin título


----------

